# NUS - Nusantara Resources



## System (27 June 2017)

Nusantara Resources Limited is a mining and mineral exploration company which owns a 100% interest in the Awak Mas Gold Project in Sulawesi, Indonesia. The Project currently hosts an open pit Indicated and Inferred Resource of 38.4 Mt at 1.41 g/t Au for 1.74 Moz (May 2017).

It is anticipated that NUS will list on the ASX during July 2017.

https://nusantararesources.com


----------



## System (11 October 2021)

On October 8th, 2021, Nusantara Resources Limited (NUS) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between NUS and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in NUS by PT Indika Mineral Investindo, a wholly owned subsidiary of PT Indika Energy Tbk.
.


----------

